# ¿ Cómo probar tarjeta inverter ?



## jesus25121974 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hola estimados amigos del foro un placer saludarles por medio de la presente solicito su ayuda en relación a como probar y reparar esta tarjeta de aire inverter LG EAX64407804.

agradezco de antemano cualquier información que me ayude en esta reparacion


----------



## pepelui01 (Jun 2, 2016)

Digamos que falta un poco de información, de tu problema. 
Es la placa de la unidad exterior ? La interior ? Es una unidad 1x1, 3x1.
Pregunto esto porque para probar bien estos equipos, necesitas todo interconectado.
Que problemas presenta ?


----------



## Ayala (Jun 2, 2016)

Hola buenas tarde, tengo el mismo problema que tú, he probado a meterle tensión de alimentación 5 voltios dc y entonces funciona, con lo que deduzco que puede ser algún optoacoplador relacionado con la comunicación con la placa interior ya que no actúa el relé que alimenta  los 220v ac para el funcionamiento general del compresor.
A ver si alguien nos puede echar una mano. Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## jesus25121974 (Jun 2, 2016)

cordial saludo estimados colegas según el cliente todo funciona excepto el compresor en todo caso doy el tema por terminado ya que el cliente retiro la tarjeta


----------



## alonzo (Nov 30, 2019)

Saludos colegas quiero saber cómo probar ésta tarjeta Samsung DA41-00411D inverter  .Tengo mi generador de frecuencia y me gustaría saber a que frecuencia trabaja éste inverter ya que en el conector de comtrol tiene 4 pines .fb/rpw/vss/vdd. quiero probarlas en mi banco de trabajo,  gracias Alonzo.


----------

